# man cave!



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

okay, so I couldn't wait any longer with all the projects going on. I have decided to move to the upstairs of my garage unfinished. Here is a start with a lock and joiner track. Room is 17 x 22 so the other 3 tracks will fit up here, once the cars are put back together:


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

and of course, the downstairs...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice Madman... Looks like ya got all KINDS of projects to putter with. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Dude, I want to be you!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

kiwidave said:


> Dude, I want to be you!!


 That is gonna be my garage when we move !! :dude:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

that IS a MAN cave... cue Tim "the toolman" Taylor!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

madsapper has it all going on man!! 2 floors of fun no waiting!!. truely a cool place to hang out in. n i see ya got some heat too. oh and a frame to wrench on in some down time maybe a 46 ford(just guessing). i guess i would,nt be in the house much if i had that set-up. very cool mad yer a lucky guy.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

`69 Chevelle?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

torredcuda said:


> `69 Chevelle?



Thta would have been my guess as well. The black paint is washing out in the whole background of the pic lol.


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

68 Chevelle. Just painted it last month. Solid lifter 427. No manners at all!

Frame in foreground is an Art Morrison Chassis for my buddies 54 Chevy Sedan Delivery. Hopefully get that swapped out over the winter after I buff and assemble my Chevelle. His frame is in my garage, my 51 Olds 88 is in his garage...


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

yes, real SS...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dude!! I love the 68 so much more than the 69!!!!!! Gorgous machine. And a throttle to boot!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Sweet ridfe indeed. Boy black really is beautiful!!!! Not to forgiving but when right, it's the best!!!


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice bro!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Sweet!!!

Wes


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

NICE! `68 is way better than the `69s as there are a ton of 69s at the shows.My first car was originally a `68 SS396 4 spd but unfortunatly when I bought it it only had a 307/powerglide.Probably better off for me anyway as a 17 yr old kid I had no money to feed a big block and would have wrapped it around a tree due to youth and inexperience.Post up some more pics when you get it buffed and outside.


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

torredcuda said:


> NICE! `68 is way better than the `69s as there are a ton of 69s at the shows.My first car was originally a `68 SS396 4 spd but unfortunatly when I bought it it only had a 307/powerglide.Probably better off for me anyway as a 17 yr old kid I had no money to feed a big block and would have wrapped it around a tree due to youth and inexperience.Post up some more pics when you get it buffed and outside.


dude, your in the next town over. PM me if you want to see it or to trade...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Perfect. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Wow,didn`t even notice that!My house is in Raymond but I`m actually currently residing in Kingston due to a divorce.I`d bring the `cuda over but it`s being stored at my mothers house and giving me starting problems,either a dirty connection or the starters going bad?I`ll try to Pm you when I get some free time to come check it out.


----------

